# Thermostat probe



## Dwayne84 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey people just after advice on there to place the probe for my thermostat ... it's a Melanie enclosure 4ft x 2ft habit thermostat. Iv notice the ones in the shops are more away from the heat lights / cool and more ... as I have attached a pictures of the ones u see in most pet shops 

View attachment 329758


----------

